# What are HCC best properties and why?



## Brian222golf (Sep 18, 2007)

I am just wondering from those who have visited some of the properties.

Thanks


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 18, 2007)

most appealing to me personally >

single family home with private pool
- outer banks 5BR home (being furnished) (~$2MM value)
- la quinta 3BR home

ski-in/ski-out townhomes
- telluride 3BR
- keystone 4BR
- beaver creek 3BR

i take it youre a golfer - maybe some members can comment on which have the best courses / golf benefits / etc..


----------



## Tedpilot (Sep 18, 2007)

My favorites that I have visited:

Playa beach - outstanding location...beach, eats, night life, etc...
Beaver Creek Village Hall - again location, ski in/out, in the middle of everything
Breckenridge mountain lodge - awesome for get togethers, quiet, mountain air

I hope that La Quinta is good as everyone says...I am headed there next month

Ted


----------



## whatmough (Sep 18, 2007)

My 3 favorites in order of preference:

1. Villa Petrischio (Artu) - beautiful villa in a stunning, peaceful setting amongst vineyards and overlooking the Val de Chiana.  Fabulous location in central Tuscany makes for easy daytrips to many exciting cities and hilltowns in Tuscany and Umbria.  The 2BR was well equipped and ample for our party of 5.
2. La Costa - exquisitely furnished new villa in La Costa Resort and Spa, which has just undergone a $160 million facelift.  With the #1 rated Spa in the world, 2 golf courses, 7 pools, over a dozen tennis courts, etc.and acres of beautiful gardens, it has every amenity imaginable.  Just a couple of miles from the  beach, and close to Legoland, Sea World, Disney World and other San Diego and OC attractions.  Unfortunately the HCC unit is fully booked until fall of 2008,  so I had to go ahead and buy my own unit!!!!
3. Villa Estancia Cabo San Lucas - Nice 2 BR unit overlooking the pool and ocean (just a 9 iron away).


----------



## steve b (Sep 18, 2007)

*My Vote Turks and Caicos*

It is hard to beat the fabulous beachfront location at the Villa Renaissance.  We joined HCC because of this property.
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 18, 2007)

steve b said:


> It is hard to beat the fabulous beachfront location at the Villa Renaissance.  We joined HCC because of this property.
> steve b



We were there in June and I feel this single property alone is worth the membership price of HCC. The other homes in the collection can simply be considered a free bonus.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 19, 2007)

steve b said:


> It is hard to beat the fabulous beachfront location at the Villa Renaissance.  We joined HCC because of this property.
> steve b



Where is the Villa Renaissance?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.villarenaissance.com/
http://highcountryclub.com/destinations/Turks_and_Caicos.asp

Turks & Caicos


----------



## vivalour (Sep 19, 2007)

steve b said:


> It is hard to beat the fabulous beachfront location at the Villa Renaissance.  We joined HCC because of this property.
> steve b



It's really tempting us to join too! We spent our honeymoon at Club Med on Turks and it was awful.  Just wondering about availability at the HCC property when the cold weather hits us up here in Canada -- i.e. November to late Feb. Anyone have comments on this?


----------



## saluki (Sep 19, 2007)

vivalour said:


> It's really tempting us to join too! Just wondering about availability at the HCC property when the cold weather hits us up here in Canada -- i.e. November to late Feb. Anyone have comments on this?



As of now, it's available 2/16 - 2/23. Sign up quick & it's yours!


----------



## Laura7811 (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a Holiday week. Can trial members book a Holiday?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 19, 2007)

from resort's website >


> Two Bedroom Ocean Front Deluxe Suite
> Ocean front living/dining area and terrace, powder room, 2 bedrooms with ensuite bathrooms. Private balcony overlooking pool and garden (1,700 sq ft)
> 
> $650 summer
> ...



is that it?


----------



## saluki (Sep 19, 2007)

Laura7811 said:


> That's a Holiday week. Can trial members book a Holiday?



No, my mistake. I was looking at the small pop-up calendar for that location & not the main calendar with the holidays in bold.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 19, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> from resort's website >
> 
> 
> is that it?



No, the HCC property is only 1232 sq ft according to their webiste.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

My wife and I walked along the beach from VR to ClubMed and have to admit that CM has aged and really needs some work (lots of work). This place may be fine for the college crowd, but not us.

This was one of the nicest beaches we have ever visited, but the rest of the island is not as spectacular. That week was one of the MOST relaxing vacations ever...I would return in a heartbeat.

Those prices in post #12 are if you want to rent from VR and pay cash, but don't forget about tax and fees.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 19, 2007)

"Rates are per suite and exclude 20% Governnment Tax and Facility Fee. "



just wanted to clarify which category HCC's was precisely, thanks.


----------



## puffpuff (Sep 19, 2007)

Where to find more info on DVC in tug??


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 19, 2007)

I  got back from Turks recently and agree that it is a beautiful beach. One of the nicest I have been to though I have many more to visit yet. I walked along the beach and did not see club med, but I did not like Beaches at all. Chairs were packed in on the beach, The rooms did not have any ocean views and looked run down from what I could see from the beach, little kids peeing on the beach while their parents laughed, people with coolers. I thought I was at Orchard Beach in the Bronx from my childhood days. Villa Renaissance I thought was very nice. I was able to walk in. The only thing for those of you who go there, as SB says, it is very quiet. I think we saw only a couple of people there (we were able to walk right in). It is within walking distance of a little mall with a restuarant and cafe. But it is VERY quiet. I didn't get to look inside the units, but there are photographs of every condo at all the real estate offices and it did not seem as upscale as some of the others, though, very nice. The Somerset, where PE has two units, seemed a little more upscale and Regent Palms even more so. The Somerset was also very quiet but there appeared to be quite a bit more action at the Regent Palms. The Regent Palms apparently is not selling to DC's anymore. There is a 3 BR available for resale for under $2 million. A fair price, at least of what I could see in the real estate magazine ad (I did not see the unit) There are many buildings going up. One, The Seven Stars has a penthouse for over $5 million available. 1 BR for around $700,000. The prices are high because. 1. Beautiful beach, 2. Friendly people, 3. Low crime rate (felt very safe), 4. No income taxes, 5. No real estate taxes. Just a FYI.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

I also think VR does NOT want to sell to any more DCs as they lose rental income commissions.


----------



## vivalour (Sep 20, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> My wife and I walked along the beach from VR to ClubMed and have to admit that CM has aged and really needs some work (lots of work). This place may be fine for the college crowd, but not us.
> 
> This was one of the nicest beaches we have ever visited, but the rest of the island is not as spectacular.



When we honeymooned there 14 years ago, there was much less in the way of resort development, it was very quiet overall. In fact, we got so restless that we rented motor scooters and explored the island end-to-end. 

On the topic of nicest places, as a non-member all I have to go by are the brochures. Keeping in the the PE/UR merger, I see what look like very attractive properties in the UR portfolio at the "lower" membership level -- i.e. Bronze, $125,000 -- 14 days --$2 million properties. Combing through the threads here, I didn't see much discussion of the possibility that PE Premiere may be able to enjoy these $2 mil properties after the merger -- thus gaining another major advantage by joining now, at a lower price. Or, perhaps the UR properties (being more in line with PE Platinum and above) will be accessible only by higher tiered PE folks. Anyone have a take on this yet?


----------



## vivalour (Sep 20, 2007)

vivalour said:


> On the topic of nicest places,
> 
> Oops, I see the topic is "best HCC place". I haven't yet received my HCC bumf in the mail but was very interested to read the threads comparing properties of the different clubs as well. Thanks, everyone, for sharing your experiences in such amazing detail.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 20, 2007)

if you join a full PE Premiere membership now, they have to (based on what theyve said) continue giving you at least 1 week of reciprocity, because thats what they have now.

preview does not have reciprocity.

OTOH you could also just join Platinum preview.

also based on what theyve said, it seems clear they are maintaining some form of reciprocity. what exactly remains to be seen, similar to how theyre going to price the $1MM tier plans.

also, thread comparing the properties of HCC and PE >
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54386


----------



## travelguy (Sep 20, 2007)

*Best HCC properties*

Two of the HCC "Flagship" properties are the Breckenridge Mountain Lodge and the Beaver Creek Village properties.  They are both valued at 2-3Mil despite the standard HCC budget of $850K.

From my previous posts of last year:

*Beaver Creek – Village Hall*3 bd / 3.5 ba, 2,100 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Beaver_Creek.asp

I could live at this property all ski season!  This is a three story townhouse located directly beside McCoy’s Café and the Park Hyatt in the heart of Beaver Creek Village.  You could throw a ski boot from the balcony and hit the Centennial Lift.  Three levels allow for private grouping of large parties but the main entertainment area is large enough for everyone.  The master suite on the third floor has an open floorplan that incorporates the bed, dressing area, tub and shower.  The 2nd floor deck is directly over McCoy’s café.  You can talk to the skiers coming off the slopes while barbequing on the deck’s grill

*Breckenridge - Lodge*4 bd / 4.5 ba, 4,800 s.f.; http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Breckenridge.asp

This is a HUGE house on 5 full acres on Breckenridge mountain near Peak 10.  The property is in an exclusive area of multi-million dollar homes but is absolutely isolated and you cannot see or hear any of the neighboring homes.  This property is nicknamed “The Lodge” because of its mountain stone and wood construction and décor of antlers, animal skins and vintage ski, ice skating, and fishing equipment.  The floorplan is wide open with vaulted ceilings, oversized windows offer breathtaking views, 2 master suites, a pool room with home theater and a second living room.  There is a 12 person hot tub on the large deck.  Sleds provided for the kids (and adults).  We saw bear claw prints in the snow when we were there!  This property is large enough to accommodate even the largest family and group of friends!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 20, 2007)

so thats 3 properties including OBX where they got fantastic deals. 

wonder how PE Premiere compares in that respect.. all i know is they got something of a deal for their beachfront Punta Mita villa > http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=386508&postcount=22

now if only HCC got such a deal on a beachfront or ski-in/ski-out single family home..


----------



## vivalour (Sep 20, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> if you join a full PE Premiere membership now, they have to (based on what theyve said) continue giving you at least 1 week of reciprocity, because thats what they have now.
> 
> preview does not have reciprocity.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the input... perhaps I can get some info on these points from PE to help me decide one way or the other.


----------

